

Internet news finally overtakes print for American news consumption - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/02/internet-overtakes-print-in-news-consumption-among-americans.ars

======
rayvega
_> > ...but a surprisingly high number (21 percent) rely on that one favorite
site to get everything they need. _

Yup. HN is that for me.

